

Ask HN: How do you find your "flow"? - neovive

Being the new year, I was thinking about ways to become more productive and, more specifically, how to more quickly get in a state of "flow" (fully immersed in an activity).<p>It would be interesting to learn how others in the HN community find their flow.  Share your tips and tricks below.
======
neovive
Here's a link to the Wikipedia page on Flow
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29>). Great page BTW.

